# If FT3 Increases, Do You Feel Better?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm curious about something: if my FT3 is on the lower end of normal, if it increases, does that mean I'll feel even better than I do now? I feel pretty good right now - much better than I did before starting treatment.

I am curious - as your FT3 increased, how did you feel?

TSH, 3RD GENERATION = 1.70 mIU/L

T4, FREE = 1.2 (normal: 0.8-1.8) ng/dL

T3, FREE = 261 (normal: 230-420) pg/dL


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

In your case, yes, you will most likely feel a little better than you do now if you can get your Free T3 up a little. You apear to still be slightly under medicated. Talk to your doctor and see if a little bump up to the next level would work for you.

There comes a point of course that more is not better and becomes downright scary. Once you cross that threshold though you usually know about it. You go from feeling good to feeling nervous and jittery - too amped up.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

That is good to know. I can't believe how much better I already feel. My meds have been upped once from Synthroid .50 to .75.

If my FT3 doesn't come up as we titrate upward, my doc will be looking at adding Cytomel.

I really don't have tons of complaints. My hair falls out more than it used to before I got sick, but not a lot. I've lost weight. My mood is terrific. So, if the FT3 come up, this will get even better? Sweet!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR,

It looks to me like your FT-4 could go up a bit too - if it were me I would do alternating days of Synthroid 75-100mcg then see how the FT-3 settles out. If still low and you are having hypo symptoms then ask about adding Cytomel. Of course check with your doctor before making any changes in your medication.

Selenium will also most likely increase your FT-3 and you may begin by adding 100mg daily.

For me personally when my FT-3 increased I feel my energy level became more consistent no more afternoon naps were necessary every day. I also struggled with constipation and as soon as my levels increased I didn't have any more issues. Lastly my cognitive skills have improved and I almost forgot - now I can lose weight again if I decrease my calories.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I'm curious about something: if my FT3 is on the lower end of normal, if it increases, does that mean I'll feel even better than I do now? I feel pretty good right now - much better than I did before starting treatment.
> 
> I am curious - as your FT3 increased, how did you feel?
> 
> ...


I agree w/Nasdaqphil. Believe it or not, you could feel better. The thing is that most of us have felt so so bad for so long, we no longer really know what feeling good is. You see.

So, I would suggest that your doctor titrate your meds by small increments every 8 weeks so as to not bypass the spot that is right for you (euthyroid.)

For most of us, TSH @ 1 or less and FT3 @ mid-range or higher. As long as the Free T3 is not over the top and that you feel good and are not exhibiting hyperthyroid symptoms, you are good to go.

Also, realize that the better you feel, the more you will be doing and that in and of it's self will necessitate further titration until you are peak (euthyroid.)

Very glad to hear you are feeling better; very glad.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That's wonderful that you are feeling better!! Yep, when that T3 comes up, even better still!!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your reassuring posts!

I had forgot about the constipation thing - it would be nice to not have that issue anymore, and a good reason in and of itself to get that FT3 and even the FT4 up higher.

I love the idea of cycling between 75 and 100 Synthroid. I really prefer to try and raise the FT3 and FT4 with that med, than adding another pill in the form of T3. But, it seems like a balance - need to get the FT3 and FT4 higher without sending the TSH too low.

Geez. It is indeed complicated. And the more I learn the more I see the need for all of us as patients to take charge of our treatment and know as much about our treatments as possible.

Thanks again - you all are fantastic!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I just read this on a physician discussion board and I'm wondering what you think?

It is my understanding that T3 is produced from T4 and that T3 may be what the brain detects and uses to adjust TSH level. Therefore if you supplement with T3, the body produces less TSH and less T4, but T3 is high because you gave it.

Do you think this is accurate?
If it is accurate, does it matter?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I just read this on a physician discussion board and I'm wondering what you think?
> 
> It is my understanding that T3 is produced from T4 and that T3 may be what the brain detects and uses to adjust TSH level. Therefore if you supplement with T3, the body produces less TSH and less T4, but T3 is high because you gave it.
> 
> ...


That is true if you have a thryoid that is only partially (or even fully) functioning. The Pituitary will quit sending messages (pituitary secretes TSH) to the thyroid to make hormone. T4 converts to T3. T3 is the active hormone.

For that reason, T4 and FT4 are often below mid-range when taking any form of T3. It is not anything to worry about. Some people insist on adding T4 but I have noted over many many years that those patients never ever feel well.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

So, it is preferable to have high FT3, even if FT4 is a bit lower?
The T3 level is more critical to feeling of well-being?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

F/T3 and F/4 deficiency have separate symptoms from each other.

T3 function might be considered to be the regulator of the kidneys. Therefore, T3 *deficiency* gives symptoms such as fluid retention, swelling of ankles and legs, bloating loose bowels, colitis, crohn's syndrome, gas and weight gain, all because the kidneys are failing to filter the blood properly and to flush out fluids and waste, which instead are backing up into the body.

Will adding T3 pill help your situation (???)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> So, it is preferable to have high FT3, even if FT4 is a bit lower?
> The T3 level is more critical to feeling of well-being?


That is correct. One must be careful and not get the FT3 too high. It should be higher than mid-range but not nearing the tippy top or over for "most" people anyway.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

GD Women said:


> F/T3 and F/4 deficiency have separate symptoms from each other.
> 
> T3 function might be considered to be the regulator of the kidneys. Therefore, T3 *deficiency* gives symptoms such as fluid retention, swelling of ankles and legs, bloating loose bowels, colitis, crohn's syndrome, gas and weight gain, all because the kidneys are failing to filter the blood properly and to flush out fluids and waste, which instead are backing up into the body.
> 
> Will adding T3 pill help your situation (???)


I don't have any those symptoms. I was hoping T3 would help with hair loss and mood a bit.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hair and mood is the symptom of under active thyroid due a T4 deficiency, not a T3 issue.

Taking a med. that you really don't need could turn dangerous.
What makes one feel better - may not another. In other words T3 is not God of all thyroid medicines and can not preform miracles.

It takes hair longer to heal than all the other thyroid symptoms with the exception of finger nails. Not only do they take the longest, they both are the last to heal of all the other symptoms.

However, if thyroid levels are normal, the hair loss is not likely thyroid related. It may be other health issues and/or stress - stress being the most common cause of hair thinning.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> That is correct. One must be careful and not get the FT3 too high. It should be higher than mid-range but not nearing the tippy top or over for "most" people anyway.


A delicate balance, for sure. What happens if FT3 is TOO high?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Hair and mood is the symptom of under active thyroid due a T4 deficiency, not a T3 issue.
> 
> Taking a med. that you really don't need could turn dangerous.
> What makes one feel better - may not another. In other words T3 is not God of all thyroid medicines and can not preform miracles.
> ...


I'm not sure it makes sense to me the difference between a "T4 deficiency" and a "T3 issue." Could you explain a bit more?

It is all confusing. All I know is that the endo is looking at adding T3 if my levels don't come up a bit. I prefer to stick to one pill not get caught up in a bunch of pill taking. I am a healthy person who normally takes NOTHING in terms of medication. I agree that taking a drug that one does not need can be very dangerous. I am not medicine shopping. I am not blaming every symptom on thyroid, either. But, since hair thinning is an issue with hypothyrodism and I didn't have it before I got ill, it is safe to assume that it is somehow related to the disease or the Synthroid. I am very confident of that, as is my physician.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I don't have any those symptoms. I was hoping T3 would help with hair loss and mood a bit.


Your FT3 is low. But it is hard to know if you would benefit from an increase of T4 or if you need to try some T3.

What does your doctor say about your FT3 being below mid-range? This is your active hormone so you do need more than what your lab is showing.

And yes, a healthy brain needs T3. Especially the limbic system.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

The doctor says he'd like my T3 to be higher. That it is too soon to know if I am having an issue converting from the T4 med to T3. We'll see after 6 weeks on .75 Synthroid (increased from .5) where the FT3 is at. I like the doctor - he is being prudent and SLOW in his approach.

Meanwhile, I continue to lose weight (hooray!) Yesterday, I felt like I was actually metabolizing like I used to; I was hungry, I sweated a bit more during exercise. Maybe all I need is more T4 to bring up the FT3.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

"T4 deficiency" is when not producing enough T4 therefore T4 would be low and it comes with its own specific symptoms. "T3 issue/deficiency" is when not producing enough T3 therefore T3 would be low and it comes with its own specific symptoms. Hair is not one.

If doctor says your T3 is low compared to your FT4, which is called a conversion problem, however vary vary rare and usually corrects itself in time,
then doctor would be correct in prescribing T3, with very close monitoring.

However, T3 is intended to correct T3 level, but possibly not your symptoms so don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> A delicate balance, for sure. What happens if FT3 is TOO high?


You go hyperthyroid and become symptomatic w/ arrhythmia, diarrhea, BP goes up......................a lot of bad things happen.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you all. Happy long weekend!


----------

